# Some cartoons...



## Freddie99 (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## HelenP (Oct 31, 2009)

Love the first one, but if I'm honest, I don't really get the second one!!  Must be an age thing, lol.

xx


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey, I'm a geek!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 1, 2009)

Time to bring the world to its knees then Alison!

AS for the second cartoon, well, ask anyone who knows the difference between the computer operating systems made by Window and the Linux one.

Tom


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 16, 2009)

Are you a Linux geek Tom? I am....


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 17, 2009)

brightontez said:


> Are you a Linux geek Tom? I am....



Nah, just one to find some humour.


----------



## falcon123 (Nov 17, 2009)

Much prefer Linux over Windows. I have a Linux netbook and it starts up far faster than any Windows system. And it is cheap and sometimes free!


----------

